# Intimate question



## Marigold (Oct 29, 2010)

I haven't been on this site for a while but I used to post in the 'separating' section when my husband left me. That was 7 months ago and I'm slowly slowly getting myself back on track. 

I just recently starting seeing a guy for the first time since my husband left me. I haven't slept with him yet, and I don't really feel ready at the moment, but it got me to thinking......

What do men 'expect' or like in terms of grooming down below? I am 30, I was with my husband since age 16 so I've never had any intimate experience of anyone else. I'm just not sure about what most men would like or what most women of my age are doing..... at the moment I wax to leave a 'triangle' and trim that....I know that some people take all the hair off or leave only a really thin strip.....shaving there would be a problem for me cos my skin is pretty sensitive and it would make red bumps....my husband leaving has left me with quite a battered self confidence and I would like to make myself look as attractive as possible....

Please can people help me out with some recommendations of what they do and also what men would tend to expect....or does it even matter?? I'd appreciate comments from both men and women, so if no men reply i'll post in the men's section, but i didn't want to at first cos I feel a bit embarrassed that I need to ask this


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

what you are doing sounds awesome, actually.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

You're in style, don't worry.
If you want to get create some lingerie shops sell templates for different shapes.


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

Don't stress...going totally hairless is SO hard to maintain without making your skin look like leathery bumpy cowhide. 

I think you're good to go as long as the bikini line is groomed and things are neatly trimmed up.Not a 70's poof but not the baldness of a little kid either.


----------



## TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore (Apr 7, 2011)

I think guys each have their own preferences. Before having sex with the last guy I was in relationship with, we were playfully texting each other (not quite sexting though) and I sent him a text asking, *“How do you prefer the landscaping on the playground?” *Being a rather sharp guy, he caught onto what I was referring to. Actually he later said, he almost lost composure in front of several others when reading text because he knew exactly what I was hinting to.

Anyhow ……. I’m getting the gist most guys like the playground with a little well maintained landscaping. Waxing is good and “Veet” works well in a pinch without having to shave with a razor. I usually wear an old pair of thong underwear when using “Veet” so the cream does not go up into …. well …. ya know ….. and irritate that area.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Undertheradar (May 11, 2011)

Male here!

I like the "landing strip".
Kinda reminds of where I'm at, at the moment.


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore said:


> I think guys each have their own preferences. Before having sex with the last guy I was in relationship with, we were playfully texting each other (not quite sexting though) and I sent him a text asking, *“How do you prefer the landscaping on the playground?” *Being a rather sharp guy, he caught onto what I was referring to. Actually he later said, he almost lost composure in front of several others when reading text because he knew exactly what I was hinting to.
> 
> Anyhow ……. I’m getting the gist most guys like the playground with a little well maintained landscaping. Waxing is good and “Veet” works well in a pinch without having to shave with a razor. I usually wear an old pair of thong underwear when using “Veet” so the cream does not go up into …. well …. ya know ….. and irritate that area.
> 
> Good Luck!!!


Veet rocks...especially the sensitive skin formula.I think it's in a light blue bottle. I used the green bottle once and OMG...never again.

takes the hair much longer to grow back using veet or waxing.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Minge is such a pretty word. I want to pet the minge.


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Guy here too. Definitely trimmed for me. Either landing strip or little V, whatever. Totally bald can be sexy but only on certain women, though I don't have a clue as to why, I think it must have something to do with body shape.

But it is all very personal. I know there are some guys that love the hairy thing as well.


----------



## Mephisto (Feb 20, 2011)

Male perspective, sleek, 100% clean, for me, just seems so much more erotic. Severely manicured will pass as well.


----------



## AFW8 (Oct 24, 2010)

My husband doesn't really care what it looks like as long as its not too fuzzy down there. I've done the strip, the v, bald and he just didn't care. My favorite personally is the strip, its just hard to get it straight
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fido (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi from a guy, LOL
Honestly, do what makes you feel comfortable. Groomed is key. I personally don't like to get the hair in mouth or nose when I go down on my girl. 

However, she doesn't need to be hairless, just trimmed and comfortable with it. The self comfort makes her sexy, not the hair style.

If hairless, don't shave, it's only nice for me when "brand new", after it's scratchy, just like my beard on day 2 or 3. But I would never expect her to do waxing, that's why hair is just fine.

Again, you feel comfortable and if something bugs him, if he's a real man, he will ask you respectfully to make a change. If he doesn't like it and you guys can't meet in the middle he's not worth it anyways.

Have fun experimenting what makes you feel sexy the most!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

My current GF came to me totally waxed, and that's been my preference. She's going to try the laser though. But she doesn't like any hair there; no landing strip or V or anything. And I'm not going to suggest changing it! 

But so long as it's neat and trimmed, I'm good. Even a full coat, but trimmed short. Don't like flossing that much.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StrugglingMan (May 20, 2011)

I think most men are fine as long as there's landscaping of some sort. An unmanicured area can be considered a turn-off by some. My wife does what you do now and that's fine by me.


----------



## TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore (Apr 7, 2011)

PBear said:


> But so long as it's neat and trimmed, I'm good. Even a full coat, but trimmed short. *Don't like flossing that much.*_Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Another guy here. To be of absolutely no help at all, I find that, like top-of-the-head hairstyles, some looks "down there" work better on some women than others.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

I think the landing strip is great. I think neat, trimmed, smelling fresh and willing is pretty much on most men's preferences and if it's not any man worth dating is going to let you know later on his exact preferences or you very well might change his preference with your awesome care of your vajajay hair (couldn't resist the desire to rhyme).


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Ah all you youngsters. Wait till it goes GRAY.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Runs like Dog said:


> Ah all you youngsters. Wait till it goes GRAY.


Pluck the landing strip? :rofl:


----------



## marrid4life (May 31, 2011)

i personally like a strip but not bare, for me cos i like to go down south and stay there for a vacation (hehe)...Gud luck in your new life.


----------



## Undertheradar (May 11, 2011)

OH, and BTW.....
Since this is a new adventure for you,
REMEMBER.....

If it smells like cologne, leave it alone!!!


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

Undertheradar said:


> OH, and BTW.....
> Since this is a new adventure for you,
> REMEMBER.....
> 
> If it smells like cologne, leave it alone!!!


*choking on coffee* omg that was funny:rofl:


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Runs like Dog said:


> Ah all you youngsters. Wait till it goes GRAY.


I have alopecia universa, so I have weird hair problems with all body hair.

Mine started looking like a dog with mange when it fell out in clumps (I know - the visual). 

So I started shaving it all - no chance for gray hairs - don't give them a chance to grow in!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I've never waxed but want to try some day. Veet sounds cool. I do like to keep trim and groomed.

I did once get rid of everything and thought it was sooo weird looking.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Jellybeans said:


> I've never waxed but want to try some day. Veet sounds cool. I do like to keep trim and groomed.
> 
> I did once get rid of everything and thought it was sooo weird looking.



It can be weird looking, but some of us have no choice.

That or looking like a dog with mange - I chose bare - plus hubby does like it bare.

Why is it that men like it bare? I have my theories, but couldn't post them here...


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

^ Porn theories? LOL.

Well I have a choice in whether to be bare or not and for me personally I did not like it on me. 

Where is Veet sold at?


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

i buy mine when i go to the grocery store...it's usually in the shaving cream section of the store. Stick with the blue bottle...the green bottle stuff gave me chemical burn but didn't remove hair. the blue bottle stuff was perfect


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

WhiteRabbit said:


> i buy mine when i go to the grocery store...it's usually in the shaving cream section of the store. Stick with the blue bottle...the green bottle stuff gave me chemical burn but didn't remove hair. the blue bottle stuff was perfect


Back in the days when landscaping wasn't the norm, my friend wanted to clean up her upper thighs while largely pregnant. She 'misapplied' and ended up with a funky 'down-there-do'. She then had to attend a pre-natal check up with a brand new doctor who kind of knew the family. 30 years later she still blushes when she tells story and wonders what that doctor thought.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marigold (Oct 29, 2010)

wow thanks everyone for all the great replies! 

I'm getting the impression that guys seem to think that less is more down below.....? 

When you guys say 'landing strip' how much is that? - is it just a tiny little thin bit or wider? also i'm wondering about the 'trimming' of what's left - do you do the trimming right down as close to the skin as possible or do you just mean a bit shorter than the normal length of the hair? could it not be quite spiky and scratchy?? 

also about the veet - can you use that for the round the back area? sorry to be so graphic....its just I really want to get it right and being with a new guy is such a big leap into the unknown for me!


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

totally perfect for round the back area. Sorry for graphic but I'm a hairy beast thanks to greek and italian genetics...I'd die without hair removal stuff like veet. i use it on my legs too.


----------



## Mephisto (Feb 20, 2011)

when you think of the landing strip, imagine if you are looking down, imagine your bloke looking back at you with Hitlers moustache..... Should be just about right..... and as all good airfields, the surrounding fields should be bare. :smthumbup:


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

You folks are just splitting hairs. 

If he likes you and knows he's going to have fun with you, I sincerely doubt the landscaping will be an issue.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

michzz said:


> You folks are just splitting hairs.
> 
> If he likes you and knows he's going to have fun with you, I sincerely doubt the landscaping will be an issue.


:smthumbup:

A thought often not recognized but true regardless.

It's bathing suit season. I went shopping and purchased a bathing suit and realized quickly that I had bush gardens growing down there. I apologized to my husband when showing him the new suit. He said...not even a slight problem, he doesn't care what kind of garden I have down there as long as it's a place he can play in.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

Most guys are so happy to get to that spot they spent hours trying to figure out how to get back there.........and usually it's the women who leaves scratching her head.

You're good believe me!!!!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Shape it like an arrow pointing down to the hot zone.


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

You are already hot down there, don't worry. I have only met 2 men that preferred some hair. Most men like shapes like yours or bald.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

Hate bald.......I use hate as a very relative term.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm not liking the pre-pube look either. I like my beauty dark, Mediterranean, Slavic, luxuriant, full of fuzzy damp mystery.


----------



## discouraged1 (Mar 16, 2010)

I guess I would be happy with a dense forest jungle, plains prairie, or a high desert. It has been so long since I have had the opportunity! Landing strips are great in any environment though and I really like the smell of fresh cut grass...
You will be just fine with what you got.. he won't care, he just wants to be there.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

I have very strong opinions on this subject and thank God I am here to help illuminate the forum on this.

I think a hoo-ha is supposed to look like a nice, juicy, delicious dorito chip that I can sink various parts of my body into it.

If we have reached the point where American men are preferring a hoo-ha to be "bald", then frankly, I am worried with the undertones that a bald hoo-ha looks like the hoo-ha of a 10 year old girl and frankly, therefore, I would be worried about American men as a whole.

I'm sorry, but I want to have sex with a woman, not a little girl. I want my woman to smell like a woman, not smell like a little girl.

Now. OK, if you have hair going down to your knees, then you have to do something about that. What you ladies do. . .well, talk amongst yourselfs at the salons. I am not saying that "no grooming" is necessary but they call it a bush for a reason.

So it is written.

So it shall be done.

Now. . .go forth. . .and multiply.


----------



## candice912 (Sep 4, 2010)

Scannerguard said:


> I have very strong opinions on this subject and thank God I am here to help illuminate the forum on this.
> 
> I think a hoo-ha is supposed to look like a nice, juicy, delicious dorito chip that I can sink various parts of my body into it.
> 
> ...


I wholeheartedly agree. Do what makes YOU feel good. Any guy that asks you to make drastic changes to your physical appearance, I must ask if they really love you or are trying to change you into something else. 

Any guy that asks you to go bald, say, "Fine, you first sweetheart."


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Vagazzled!


----------



## Mephisto (Feb 20, 2011)

candice912 said:


> I wholeheartedly agree. Do what makes YOU feel good. Any guy that asks you to make drastic changes to your physical appearance, I must ask if they really love you or are trying to change you into something else.
> 
> Any guy that asks you to go bald, say, "Fine, you first sweetheart."


Been there, done that. without the cushioning you get a rythmic slap/clap happening. It is like having your very own applause right at the crescendo...... Awesome.:smthumbup:


----------



## Marigold (Oct 29, 2010)

WOW!! thanks to everyone for so many great replies....I'm feeling really encouraged by the comments that once he's there, the landscaping is pretty secondary! I guess this has a lot to do with a self confidence issue for me.....only ever having been with my husband and then him leaving me is a huge knock to a woman's self belief.....I'm just slowly finding my way and hoping I get it right!!!! scary stuff !!!!


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Marigold said:


> WOW!! thanks to everyone for so many great replies....I'm feeling really encouraged by the comments that once he's there, the landscaping is pretty secondary! I guess this has a lot to do with a self confidence issue for me.....only ever having been with my husband and then him leaving me is a huge knock to a woman's self belief.....I'm just slowly finding my way and hoping I get it right!!!! scary stuff !!!!


You'll get it right if you recognize that your bush down there is a gift and only give it away when you find someone worthy of that gift. :smthumbup:


----------

